# Overseas Work?



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Uncle Sam is looking for about 80 sparks right now,, 177 sparks if your a veteran. That's both nation and world wide..

. https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/GetAdvancedSearchResults#


Ok' the full search results didn't work,,, type electrician in the search box and go..


----------



## Shimy (May 24, 2015)

Thank you,

Have you used this option what was you experience? How did things work out for you?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shimy said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Have you used this option what was you experience? How did things work out for you?


I'm a navy vet so going to fed work was an easy transition. 
Been here 32 years now. I'll never be rich but I raised a family. It's a steady 40 hour week but less then union or prevailing wage.


----------



## Shimy (May 24, 2015)

1. What is the pay scale?
2. Is it tax free?
3. Is there free room and board?
4. How long is the contract?
5. What is the work to down time rotation?
6. Thank you!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shimy said:


> 1. What is the pay scale?
> 2. Is it tax free?
> 3. Is there free room and board?
> 4. How long is the contract?
> ...


Pay is based on the wage scheldule and location. This can be found at OPM.gov

Nothing is tax free... Overseas work may be different. 

I live at home and have been known to cut a 2x4 as needed. 

The Goverment does not hire an employee under contract. Contracts are awarded to companies. 

40 hours per week unless mission requirements dictate otherwise. A Goverment shutdown may mean that you work and hope that you may get paid someday in the future. But don't count on it. 

Your welcome and good luck. 


Search for a job and read about it. Most information can be seen on the specific announcement.


----------

